# Arnold Classic webcast starts in less than an hour!



## swollen (Mar 2, 2012)

Bodybuilding.com: 2012 Arnold Classic FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!

Who's watchin' it with me?....


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks for posting the link!


----------



## swollen (Mar 2, 2012)

Prince said:


> thanks for posting the link!



Sure thing, bro.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2012)

damn, the female bb's are HUGE!


----------



## BigKevKris (Mar 3, 2012)

Who won?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Who won?



yesterday was just female bodybuilding, fitness and figure.
Bodybuilding.com - 2012 Arnold Sports Festival Photos! - Bodybuilding.com


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

lol 

Well, I was watching it _with _you but was over in *Female Talk*.

Men's BB starts in an hour!

Yaxeni Oriquen won the Ms. International. This was her _fifth _Ms. I championship!






Yaxeni Oriquen saw her opportunity with perennial champ Iris Kyle sitting this year out with an injury. Oriquen arrived in Columbus with a superior structure and some of her best conditioning to date to best _all _opposition!

Here are some screen caps from the live stream:





Cathy LeFrancois





Yaxeni Oriquen





Kim Buck





Tina Chandler










Maria Segura





Alevtina Goroshinskaya in her pro debut





Monique Jones





Maria Rita Bello





Kim Perez





Kim Buck





Brigita Brezovac





Zoa Linsey





Geraldine Morgan





Alina Popa





Debi Laszewski

And two amazing Fitness athletes! 





Tanji Johnson, 4th place





Adela Garcia, Fitness Overall champion

More @ *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/f...eaming-now-friday-march-2-2012-7-p-m-est.html*


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 3, 2012)

Branch looking INSANE!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Centopani, Branch, Pak are all on. Eduardo Correa is shredded but will suffer at the size of the top competitors. 

Wolf is on, too.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Centopani is harder than Wolf, imo. 

Look forward to those comparisons.

I'm betting it's going to come down to Centopani versus Warren.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 3, 2012)

I vote is Evan! He looks phenomenal


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 3, 2012)

Evan 1st call out!!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

*L-R:* Evan Centopani, Dexter Jackson, Branch Warren, Dennis Wolf, Ben Pakulski


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2012)

*first call outs for Bikini:*


----------



## BigKevKris (Mar 3, 2012)

Who is the chick all the way to the right in the pinkish red?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Far right is _bootilicious _while second from left is looking great, too. Who's your pick, Prince?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know any of the Bikini names.

Rx is reporting that it looks like another win for Branch Warren and a coin toss whether Wolf or Centopani takes second.

Main event begins at 6 or 6:30 p.m. EST?

Keep your eye on the webcast link.

*Bodybuilding.com: 2012 Arnold Classic FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 3, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Far right is _bootilicious _while second from left is looking great, too. Who's your pick, Prince?



don't know names, but the yellow bikini  gal and the two on the right look the best to me, but it's hard to judge based off off the webcast.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2012)

Why the fuck won't Dennis Wolf put some synthol or SEO's in his calves?...especially that left one.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

^^^^ Because it would be too obvious at this point in his career?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Dan Solomon and Bob Cicherillo kicking off the evening show now!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

*Bodybuilding.com: 2012 Arnold Classic FREE Live Webcast, Sponsored By MuscleTech!*

Click it! ^^^^



Prince said:


> don't know names, but the yellow bikini  gal and the two on the right look the best to me, but it's hard to judge based off off the webcast.



Agreed on all points. 

This is going to be good!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 3, 2012)

What are SEO's?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Fouad Abiad went missing. Was called out for comparisons, but did not appear!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> What are SEO's?



Synthol -- oil injected to fill out a lagging body part.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Fouad found his way back to the stage.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

The Bikini competitors were lined up to pose for pics and Dan Solomon said "money shot". lol 

Wtf, Dan?


----------



## Curt James (Mar 3, 2012)

Branch Warren wins!






Dennis Wolf in second with Evan Centopani in third place!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Who won?


 
Amateur Arnold results:

Ronnie.cz > Arnold Amateur 2012 - den 3: výsledky a fotografie


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Mar 5, 2012)

Damn,wonderful!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2012)

Animal cage






YouTube Video


----------

